# So are we getting 4680 in 2022 or not?



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

I just read this article and it got me really confused.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...oping-new-4680-battery-cells-for-tesla.21451/
Panasonic plans to begin full-scale production of the 4680s in Japan in *2023*. In a recent interview with Bloomberg, Kazuo Tadanobu, CEO of Panasonic's Energy Division, offered some details about the innovative cells.
....
Tesla has now declared Panasonic's new cells to be viable, and certified that they meet the required level of performance. Panasonic is setting up a prototype production line in Japan, and *will start mass production in the fiscal year starting April 2023*. The company plans to establish two additional production lines at its Wakayama factory in western Japan.

So are we getting 4680 or not this year? Lots of folks cancelling their orders waiting for this.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't think you will find many people cancelling their orders just to get the new cells.

Basically Tesla is not only making their own cells but have contracted Panasonic and others to help them get more supply going forward. At this time only Giga Texas is currently making Model Ys with the new cell pack, Giga Berlin should come online later this year.

Given the cells are in very limited supply we suspect we could see a new Model Y variant of 279 miles show up early in Q2 to order on the site, those could come from Texas. All other variants will come from Fremont/Shanghai/Berlin until such time that cell supply catches up over the next year or so. Fremont will be upgraded in due time to offer the structural pack design.


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

oooh, so Tesla is making their own 4680, Panasonic is just stepping in to volume up the production ?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

canadian.bacon said:


> oooh, so Tesla is making their own 4680, Panasonic is just stepping in to volume up the production ?


Correct. Tesla invented their own cell (the size isn't anything special) but it's the inside and production process that is very important for scaling. They can't do it all on their own so they have allowed Panasonic to use their design.

Tesla has used commodity 18650 and 2170 cell designs up to now, both designs are essentially the same inside, only the size is different. 4680 is a radical rethought of internal cell design.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

canadian.bacon said:


> oooh, so Tesla is making their own 4680, Panasonic is just stepping in to volume up the production ?


Yep.

Currently, Tesla produces 4680's at their Kato Road and Austin facilities. Elon has made it clear in the past that their demand for cells far outstrips their ability to produce them, so they'll continue to buy as many cells as they can from their battery partners.

https://insideevs.com/news/573347/tesla-4680-battery-panasonic-insight/
_"Tesla's in-house 4680 cells are being produced on a pilot line at a facility on Kato Road, near its Fremont, California factory. However, Tesla appears to be all set up to produce the cells at its Gigafactory in Austin, Texas. Tesla says the Kato Road plant will be capable of producing 10 GWh per year, which is impressive for a "small" pilot facility, but not nearly enough to meet Tesla's global demand."_​


----------

